# Sacramento vs. San Antonio Game Thread (1/23)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (27-11) vs. San Antonio Spurs (32-9)
Arco Arena, Sunday January 23, 2005
6:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Rasho Nesterovic/Tim Duncan/Bruce Bowen/Manu Ginobili/Tony Parker *</center>


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Last 4 games Kings are avg. 106 ppg and giving up 95.2 ppg. The offense in the last two ball games has avg. 118 ppg. 

I think the score will obviously not be that high against San Antonio, but if they spread the floor and get off to a good start, they can force the Spurs to have to double less and pick their poison.

I expect Webber to have a big game against Duncan. I'm going with a Kings win here.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I expect Webber to have a big game against Duncan. I'm going with a Kings win here.


Yup. 2 days off for him so he should be nice and rested.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 98*
Spurs 90

*Webber 19pts 11rbs 7assts
Cat 17pts 6rbs 6assts*

Duncan 21pts 14rbs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Spurs board game thread :wave:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Spurs 92
Kings 101

Peja: 25 pts
Cat: 21 pts, 5 Reb
Webber: 18 pts, 11 Reb, 7 dimes

I'm stoked for this one, and i firmly believe we will take this game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

San Antonio (33-9) at Sacramento (27-11) 9:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The San Antonio Spurs posted their finest win this season Friday in Phoenix. An encore will be tough to come by Sunday when they visit the surging Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Since sitting out a game January 11 to rest his surgically repaired left knee, Webber is averaging 28.2 points, 13.0 rebounds and 5.8 assists in five outings.
> 
> The teams have split a pair of meetings this season. In their most recent matchup January 2, Peja Stojakovic made six 3-pointers en route to 28 points, leading the Kings to an 86-81 win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm hoping those numbers that Sactown16 posted are the numbers Peja puts up. It would be nice to get Bowen out of the game early with foul trouble too.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I'm hoping those numbers that Sactown16 posted are the numbers Peja puts up. It would be nice to get Bowen out of the game early with foul trouble too.


From what I've seen of Bowen he has never really done a great job on Peja. I attribute Peja's semi-success against Bowen because the majority of his jumpers come off screens, where Bowen is primarily a great 1-1 defender.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

So far I call this game a lesson of aggression. Spurs are showing us how to get aggressive on d, and they are kicking the **** out of us.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

13 TO's. 9min left in 3rd.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Holy ****

Peja is SOOOOOOOO Physically FRAGILE, ****in finish.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game has been awful.  Man, the Spurs jumped all over the Kings from the start. Well, they'll just have to ratchet it back up when they go to San Antonio in a week.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn, that was a nice kick in the stomach:dead: 

Box Score: SPURS 103, KINGS 73 

8 Assists/17 Turnovers....Ostertag led the team in Assists with 3

Hopefully Webb is alright.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Just a horrible performance.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings take a beating from Spurs: The loss is Sacramento's worst at home since December 1995 

Ailene Voisin: It's obvious: Spurs a notch above the rest 

Arco game report: Massenburg (16 points, 8 rebounds) has his say


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics:


----------

